# what happened?



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

what happened to the crew?
how about cpn_aaron?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The Crew doesn't post here any more. I have no idea what happened to Aaron.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

They've moved to greener pastures..


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I hate to say it, but the Florida board is a little on the slow side.

Participation is missed.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

yes it has been empty, weve been having a very few posts and the reports have gone missing, usually youd expect to log on one day and spend like 15 looking at all the reports and stuff they used to be so rich, full of life and with pics and everything but reports have been scarce and not many replies to those that have posted.Hope it gets better, i will be posting a report on tuesday after i get back from juno, just giving you guys something to expect!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Maybe everyone is out fishing.....


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Not much in Fishing of late, Medical and Lot of Rain kept me at home, scallop season going great guns Homosassa/Crystal River, most folks getting limits,seen few reports of Trips out to 60 75 ft of water and thats a ways out up over here and Most did well on Grouper& such, pretty slow, Economy ,Fuel cost taking it's toll


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes, yes yes, we know those stuffs such as slow fishing, bad economy, high fuel price, etc... 
Let's all do something to turn thing around. Fishing is always fun, fishes are sometimes there, we still love fishing. Let's all try to write up some good report when we do fishing, no matter what we can catch.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I would blame the Saudi Kingdom. I also blame my boss for too many new work assignments. Mangrove Snapper is running at my hole - and can't do anything about it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've been super busy at work, plus they blocked our internet again. I can read the forum and do what I need to do from my phone but it's not the same.

Remember, we're doing boat reports in the regional section now so feel free to share if you went boat hoing, I know I'm not ashamed.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

emanuel;432205
we're doing boat reports in the regional section now so feel free to share if you went boat hoing said:


> you're such a sell out!


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

As a confirmed boat ho I will start you all off. Went out yesterday Thursday 8-7 out of Stuart. Ran over a wide range of artificial reefs including the USS Rankin. Water is crazy clean and there is virtually no curent (just a little out of the south). It was pretty out there but there were very little quality fish sighted. Inlet has the usual hordes of linesiders and a lingering gang of 50-70 lb tarpon. Night fishing live bait on H&L for these two species should be absolutely redunkulous. We were freediving so we could tell what was down there and what usual suspects were missing. I really think a little more current would help. When it is really slack like it was yesterday the fish turn off.

PS we saw a single huge cobia (65-70lbs) on one of our offshore drops so it seems some straglers are still hanging around. Bait is plentiful but running a bit small. The deeper offshore spots (from 80-120 ft deep) have a noted thermocline and the cold water upwelling brought a thick murk layer that is pressed to the bottom.

PSS took home a 3-4lb yellowtail, one rainbow runner, a lobster (2lbs) and three small cudas. A very modest take for almost 8hrs of breath hold speardiving. There was other stuff there but we were trying to be very selective


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Mmmmm, cobia. I miss fishing down Sebastian way and south. I fished last weekend off the jetty and got some mangrove snapper but nothing huge.

I know a few people with boats so it's not hard for me to get a ride. I just don't have any surf gear plus I hurt myself real bad on the jetty last year so I'm very leery of climbing the rocks any more.


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Emanuel putting togther a Trip,over to PC will be staying at Naval Base and Bringing my Boat 19ft CC got friend there who gave me 25 productive off shore NO ##, he will probably go along and bring his GPS to ensure we on top of spot ,weather permitting he may tag along in his small boat 14ft Boston W, so keep in touch, hope to make it Sept/Early Oct. AL

Pretty slow in Big Bend right now Lots of rain Scallop season going good and lots of them again this year


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Still getting the big snaps out of Stuart. Got these yesterday. My buddy also scavenged a nearly new anchor and chain. The number of snook in the inlet boggles the mind....im talking 1000's of fish...most out of slot. Visibility is as good as it gets and seas are flat all the way out to the deep stuff. I am sure some of you are tired of my spearfishing reports but I hope at least a few can still appreciate the fish porn.

PS I am going to try and put together a night trip for H&L fishing for the snookies....I am sure they will cooperate....won't be able to keep any but the thought of waking up with sore arms has it's own special allure.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Holy COW - I never seen that big of mangrove snappers - It's HUGH. I thought mangroves I caught are big, but nothing compare to these. Congratulation!!!


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

the big ones are cubera snapper, the smaller one is a dog snapper. Last year my buddy shot a 12lb mangrove out of here and I have seen them up to 16 lbs but any mangrove over 8 lbs is a huge grover. Here's a pic of my buddies 12 lber


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Cerberus said:


> Maybe everyone is out fishing.....


Jaws is on TV.


----------

